# Dog Has No energy whatsoever.



## beckmo (Jan 16, 2012)

Hiya, I'm new here, and haven't got the slightest clue about dog's... Usually she's really healthy, so this is a bit odd for her to be like this.

My Cavalier King Charles Spaniels is miserable and has no energy. She doesn't even acknowledge anybody when we call her or move a muscle. at first we thought it was her back leg playing up, but now we're not so sure. She never wants to move anymore, and literally has to be picked up to move. She's breathing 34 breaths per minute, and sometimes they jaggedy as if she's clearing out her chest quietly.

Her gums are black, and pale pink. She just drooled a lot trying to find that out 
She's 5 years old as well.

Any help at all?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I would call the out of hours vet number pronto rather than waiting for an answer here; they will be able to advise.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

definitely vets is in order

is she spayed?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Get her to the vet as soon as possible. She could have anything, but she is obviously very ill. There is no other option.


----------



## beckmo (Jan 16, 2012)

Are you sure?
I want to ring the vets, but I was just talking to my mom and she said she's just depressed because she was in season for the past few weeks.

Does that have anything to do with it? Being in season?


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

i think you should ring the vets too 
they will be able to help you better 
someone asked if she was spayed perhaps they suspect pyo? (i dont know the symptoms personally) which can be fatal if not treated quickly 

it dosent sound like she is just depressed.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Is she eating? Drinking alot? I have cavaliers and pale gums and heavy breathing could be a heart problem. If you ring out of hours at your vets they should ring you with advice and if they think it can wait until the morning they wont charge for advice. Good luck.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

beckmo said:


> Are you sure?
> I want to ring the vets, but I was just talking to my mom and she said she's just depressed because she was in season for the past few weeks.
> 
> Does that have anything to do with it? Being in season?


having just come out of season at at her age she could be suffering pyometra
this is a LIFE threatening illness
please contact the vets
Its worth the money for piece of mind


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/10850-pyometra-bitch.html


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

You should get your dog to the vets asap! obviously she isnt well


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

beckmo said:


> Hiya, I'm new here, and haven't got the slightest clue about dog's... Usually she's really healthy, so this is a bit odd for her to be like this.
> 
> My Cavalier King Charles Spaniels is miserable and has no energy. She doesn't even acknowledge anybody when we call her or move a muscle. at first we thought it was her back leg playing up, but now we're not so sure. She never wants to move anymore, and literally has to be picked up to move. She's breathing 34 breaths per minute, and sometimes they jaggedy as if she's clearing out her chest quietly.
> 
> ...





beckmo said:


> Are you sure?
> I want to ring the vets, but I was just talking to my mom and she said she's just depressed because she was in season for the past few weeks.
> 
> Does that have anything to do with it? Being in season?


Phone the vet now, pale gums lethargic, just been in season a few weeks ago, is not good I would suspect Pyometra an infection of the uterus. Is there any discharge? There might not be meaning its a closed Pyo, the pus is building up and trapped inside the uterus vets, now its life threatening if thats what it is and it sure sounds a possibility.


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

My guess would be on pyo or a heart problem - does she have an existing murmur?

Please, please get her help tonight. Both conditions need urgent attention - the morning could easily be too late.

All the best x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

EllesBelles said:


> My guess would be on pyo or a heart problem - does she have an existing murmur?
> 
> Please, please get her help tonight. Both conditions need urgent attention - the morning could easily be too late.
> 
> All the best x


I agree with Elles, if its not Pyo then could well be heart, cavaliers have terrible heart problems in the breed. Pale gums can mean circulatory ie heart if she is not getting oxygen she will be struggling with breathing. Either way its no good it is an emergency. You have a chance that she may well be de-hydrated as well again thats life threatening and she needs fluids got into her likely a drip.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Any update OP? Hope all is OK.


----------



## beckmo (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi again.
Just an update.
My dog is doing a little better today than last night. She's acknowledging us now a bit more when we walk in the room. She won't look, but she'll wag her tail a little, which doesn't sound much, but at least it's something.
Her face doesn't look as depressed this morning either, but she's not cheerful.

I do have a feeling it is Pyometra after looking it up, because this morning there was some pus/blood in her bed. I'm not sure if she's had this before, if she did, I can't remember how she was treated for it.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

beckmo said:


> Hi again.
> Just an update.
> My dog is doing a little better today than last night. She's acknowledging us now a bit more when we walk in the room. She won't look, but she'll wag her tail a little, which doesn't sound much, but at least it's something.
> Her face doesn't look as depressed this morning either, but she's not cheerful.
> ...


You are going to take her to the vets today arent you?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

beckmo said:


> Hi again.
> Just an update.
> My dog is doing a little better today than last night. She's acknowledging us now a bit more when we walk in the room. She won't look, but she'll wag her tail a little, which doesn't sound much, but at least it's something.
> Her face doesn't look as depressed this morning either, but she's not cheerful.
> ...


I don't want to be rude, but why is that dog not been to a vet? If it is pyometra, without immediate treatment you are going to lose her. If it is the money, take her in, get the vet to treat her, then offer him instalments. You can't always do that with an emergency vet unless it is your own, so please get her sorted.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

beckmo said:


> Hi again.
> Just an update.
> My dog is doing a little better today than last night. She's acknowledging us now a bit more when we walk in the room. She won't look, but she'll wag her tail a little, which doesn't sound much, but at least it's something.
> Her face doesn't look as depressed this morning either, but she's not cheerful.
> ...


Vets NOW
else dog DIE


If the dog had had pyometra before she would have been spayed, well she should have been anyway


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Please, PLEASE say this poor girl is seeing a Vet today?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

beckmo said:


> Hi again.
> Just an update.
> My dog is doing a little better today than last night. She's acknowledging us now a bit more when we walk in the room. She won't look, but she'll wag her tail a little, which doesn't sound much, but at least it's something.
> Her face doesn't look as depressed this morning either, but she's not cheerful.
> ...


If its Pyo then its not going to go away on its on she needs treatment and urgently, if it is heart problems that being a cavalier its not beyond the realms of possibility, then treatment again can mean it getting worse and being controlled and living. If she is having discharge then Pyo deffinately sounds the most likely.
Ring now and take her. It will end up a lot more expensive if she really collapses and you end up with emergency out of hours treatment, and then it might even be too late if you let it go too far.


----------



## beckmo (Jan 16, 2012)

I want to take her, trust me, I really do. But everyone's out at the moment, the vet isn't walking distance from us, because I can't drive. 
The main issue is money to be honest, it's not me paying for it, it's my mom, and we're really just scraping by at the moment. She's at work at the moment so I'm just waiting for her to go on her break and ask her again if I can ring the vet to book an appointment tonight. I've already texted her to tell her what I think's wrong with her and I'm just waiting for a reply.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

beckmo said:


> I want to take her, trust me, I really do. But everyone's out at the moment, the vet isn't walking distance from us, because I can't drive.
> The main issue is money to be honest, it's not me paying for it, it's my mom, and we're really just scraping by at the moment. She's at work at the moment so I'm just waiting for her to go on her break and ask her again if I can ring the vet to book an appointment tonight. I've already texted her to tell her what I think's wrong with her and I'm just waiting for a reply.


I can imagine how frustrating it is for you, but she really must see the vet. Do you know if she is insured? If she is you have no need to worry, but if not you should get your mum to take her and worry about the bill later.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

beckmo said:


> I want to take her, trust me, I really do. But everyone's out at the moment, the vet isn't walking distance from us, because I can't drive.
> The main issue is money to be honest, it's not me paying for it, it's my mom, and we're really just scraping by at the moment. She's at work at the moment so I'm just waiting for her to go on her break and ask her again if I can ring the vet to book an appointment tonight. I've already texted her to tell her what I think's wrong with her and I'm just waiting for a reply.


Are you or anyone in the house on benefits, you may be eligible to PDSA Veterinary help if you are. If you are really struggling and thats your main worry may be worth checking. I think the RSPCA operates in the same way, you can help if on certain benefits.


----------



## beckmo (Jan 16, 2012)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Are you or anyone in the house on benefits, you may be eligible to PDSA Veterinary help if you are. If you are really struggling and thats your main worry may be worth checking. I think the RSPCA operates in the same way, you can help if on certain benefits.


That's the thing that's frustrating me the most. I have no idea if she's insured, or what benefits (if any) that we're on or anything. I just feel helpless at the moment, and I'm stuck until my mom gets home from work.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

beckmo said:


> That's the thing that's frustrating me the most. I have no idea if she's insured, or what benefits (if any) that we're on or anything. I just feel helpless at the moment, and I'm stuck until my mom gets home from work.


Ive just checked up to see what you need to get help from the PDSA veterinary care wise. here is a link to tell you, get your mum to check it you may be eligible, so if your mum really hasnt got the money you may be able to go there
PDSA Vet Care - Who can PDSA help?


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

I'd phone your vets. Explain that you think your dog has pyo, and that you need to bring her in. Then say that you don't have much money and are not sure about if your household recieves any benefit or if she is insured - they should be able to offer you some options.

Pyo is life-threatening, and she will be suffering alot. She needs urgent treatment - this kills a shocking number of dogs each year. I know your mum will be worried about finances, but the vet has a duty of care to animals in need, and so should be able to offer installments or something. 

If it's not pyo, it'll probably be a heart condition, and this kills even more Cavaliers. Not responding or moving sounds like it could be very late stage - her heart is struggling hugely, if this is the case, and she could have a heart attack and die. 

Let us know what the vet says, and we'll see if we can help anymore or suggest anything - we might even know of other vets in your area who might be able to help. Then you'll have the full story to tell your mum when she's home, or text her, so she won't have to worry either.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

I dont mean to worry you but I think you will find you can get in trouble for not providing vet treatment for your pet, you are duty bound to make sure you do what is needed. Take her to the vet now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beckmo (Jan 16, 2012)

I've taken her in about an hour ago. After I last posted, my mom rang me and I told her about everything and she told me to ring the vets. Rang the vets and they booked me in straight away, and my friend was kind enough to give me a lift there with her.

The vet said her temperature was really cold, and she has a heart murmur, but thats common. Her heart beats quite low, and he said it's life threatening :'(

They're keeping her in and putting her on a drip, and she's possibly going into surgery. I'm really hoping surgerys not an option because I thought she only had open Pyometra, and I thought only anti biotics were needed for it.

My mom's going to see her on the way home from work, to see if the drips helping her at all.

I was up all night last night worrying about her, and I just wish I'd have gotten up earlier to take her :/


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

So pleased that she is finally at the vets; wishing her all the best x.


----------



## theothersparticus (Jan 8, 2012)

beckmo said:


> I want to take her, trust me, I really do. But everyone's out at the moment, the vet isn't walking distance from us, because I can't drive.
> The main issue is money to be honest, it's not me paying for it, it's my mom, and we're really just scraping by at the moment. She's at work at the moment so I'm just waiting for her to go on her break and ask her again if I can ring the vet to book an appointment tonight. I've already texted her to tell her what I think's wrong with her and I'm just waiting for a reply.


Rose is quite right, you are now legally bound to make sure your dog has access to a vet as well as good food, company, water. I realise money is always an issue, especially right after xmas and recession, etc but your dog may be in a huge amount of pain. If you can take her to your vet by bus or taxi, I would advise it, your vet will not turn her away even if you don't have an appointment.

What area are you in? It's possible someone on here could give you a lift or at least suggest a cheap taxi.

Please don't leave this too long, your mum will understand and most vets can be very reasonable with installment payments. Good Luck.

**Sorry, x-posted with your post above, really hope your dog will be okay, glad she's at the vets now***


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

beckmo said:


> That's the thing that's frustrating me the most. I have no idea if she's insured, or what benefits (if any) that we're on or anything. I just feel helpless at the moment, and I'm stuck until my mom gets home from work.


Hi could i ask how old you are? and whereabouts you live, if you live near me i will come pick up your dog and get it to the vets ,from what others have said if your dog does not see a vet soon she could die.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Only read the OP and the first reply, so forgive me if all has been covered, Pale gums are a good indication that something is wrong, you really need to call your vet!
DT


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

beckmo said:


> I've taken her in about an hour ago. After I last posted, my mom rang me and I told her about everything and she told me to ring the vets. Rang the vets and they booked me in straight away, and my friend was kind enough to give me a lift there with her.
> 
> The vet said her temperature was really cold, and she has a heart murmur, but thats common. Her heart beats quite low, and he said it's life threatening :'(
> 
> ...


Thank goodness for that. Please let us know what happens and we will all be sending her good vibes.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Pymetria is springing to mind!


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

What country is the OP in? And can I ask if she is a minor?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> What country is the OP in? And can I ask if she is a minor?


Yes she is and she has managed to get a lift to the vet with the dog. We are waiting to hear now.


----------



## beckmo (Jan 16, 2012)

There's not really anything else I can say right now... I've said everything I know. I'll know more in a few hours.


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

beckmo said:


> There's not really anything else I can say right now... I've said everything I know. I'll know more in a few hours.


Please keep us informed. She is in the best place now.

If it is her heart, she will likely need quite a lot of medication to keep it going. This is really important, so it's worth finding out if she is insured. We can tell you about what to expect etc if that's what the vet decides is wrong with her, there is no point in worrying about it before then.

Pyometria is a serious condition - it doesn't just require antibiotics, and if she's had it for a few days, can affect the heart rate. This will need treatment too, but it's unlikely to be life-long like a heart condition. She will need to be spayed if this is the case.

Anyway, keep us informed and we'll do the best we can to help. All the best x


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

She really is in the best place. We have all fingers and paws crossed here she will be okay.


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Am so pleased you managed to get her to the vets. Please do keep us informed... all fingers and paws crossed here for her too. By the way, what is her name?


----------



## beckmo (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank you
Her name is Ruby.
I wouldn't have known what it was without posting here, so you guys could have potentially saved her life.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Good luck Ruby, stay strong baby girl. xxx

Well done for posting on here, you also could have saved her life.


----------



## beckmo (Jan 16, 2012)

I have some really bad news...
My mom went to see her after work, and she was looking so much better apparently. She was supposed to have surgery an hour ago, but when they went in to fetch her, she had already gone.

I can't believe it... I'm angry at myself more than anything, I just wish that I'd have called them earlier, or taken her in earlier. She was my best friend and it just happened so quick... I just feel so awful.


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

Don't feel bad. You did what you could, and she had the best chance. You did what you could, and got her there fast when you realised how bad it was - you weren't too know beforehand. 

These things can come on so fast, and some dogs are very good at hiding how bad things are. Unfortunately, a lot of them also have 'second winds' where they improve dramatically just before they go - it's heartbreaking.

Did the vet tell you what was wrong?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

beckmo said:


> I have some really bad news...
> My mom went to see her after work, and she was looking so much better apparently. She was supposed to have surgery an hour ago, but when they went in to fetch her, she had already gone.
> 
> I can't believe it... I'm angry at myself more than anything, I just wish that I'd have called them earlier, or taken her in earlier. She was my best friend and it just happened so quick... I just feel so awful.


I am so sorry to hear this, but you mustn't blame yourself. You weren't in a position to do anything were you, and very often people will think they will see how the dog is in the morning.

RIP Little Ruby


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

It's not your fault, they should have operated sooner  pyo is an emergency and should have beed dealt with straight away! I would want some answers if it were me! 

You did your best and gave her a chance. I am so sorry for your loss but you mustn't blame yourself Ruby was in the hands of professionals and should have been safe although I do understand sometimes they deteriorate very quickly. I don't know what to say as I understand how painful this is for you, the only consolation being that she isn't suffering and is at peace.

Run free at the bridge sweet Ruby xx


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Aww, I am so sorry to hear this 

RIP little Ruby xx


----------



## abbieandchi (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this but please don't blame yourself. As you said, your mum thought she was perking up so I'm guessing she just took a bad turn  
As Malmum said, I'd want answers as to why they didn't operate sooner but I understand that you're grieving.

You did all you could and we could all tell you were trying so hard to get her to the vets. 

I'm so sorry for your loss, RIP Ruby x


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Malmum said:


> It's not your fault, they should have operated sooner  pyo is an emergency and should have beed dealt with straight away! I would want some answers if it were me!
> 
> You did your best and gave her a chance. I am so sorry for your loss but you mustn't blame yourself Ruby was in the hands of professionals and should have been safe although I do understand sometimes they deteriorate very quickly. I don't know what to say as I understand how painful this is for you, the only consolation being that she isn't suffering and is at peace.
> 
> Run free at the bridge sweet Ruby xx


I wondered why they didn't operate straight away, but perhaps they didn't have anyone available, perhaps doing another emergency surgery. I can't think of any other good reason.


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

With a low heart rate, which was supposed to be life-threatening, its possible that they didn't believe she would survive going under. We get this at work, mainly after accidents etc. 

As we don't know what was wrong with her, it's hard to say.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm so sorry to read about Ruby.  RIP Ruby.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

So so sorry that they couldnt save her.

Im sure that Ruby new how much you loved her.

May your spirit run forever free in sunshine little Ruby.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh no . RIP Ruby xx.


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Really sorry for your loss. How sad. Run free Rubyxxx


----------



## beckmo (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank you everyone.
She was going to have immediate surgery at first, but when she had her temperature measured, she was way too cold for some reason and she wouldn't have survived surgery.
I left her with them and they spent the next few hours warming her body up so that she could have surgery. She got a lot warmer apparently, and was even moving around which was a huge improvement. The nurse came in to see her briefly, and she got up and moved. The nurse then left, and the doctor came in straight away, and she was just gone like that.

I'm glad she didn't have to go through surgery, and apparently it was really peaceful the way she left.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

beckmo said:


> Thank you everyone.
> She was going to have immediate surgery at first, but when she had her temperature measured, she was way too cold for some reason and she wouldn't have survived surgery.
> I left her with them and they spent the next few hours warming her body up so that she could have surgery. She got a lot warmer apparently, and was even moving around which was a huge improvement. The nurse came in to see her briefly, and she got up and moved. The nurse then left, and the doctor came in straight away, and she was just gone like that.
> 
> I'm glad she didn't have to go through surgery, and apparently it was really peaceful the way she left.


My three year old dog passed away in the vet's care in September. He had bad arthritis and it was spreading, and my one consolation was that I did not have to make that decision myself. If that is of any help, you should think about it.

I know the shock as well, when you think they are in the vets and they will make them better, and then this happens.

Take care.


----------

